# benedicta sexing



## Pumilo

Best guesses on sexing please. Here is frog number one.


----------



## Pumilo

And frog number two.


----------



## Pumilo

frog number one


----------



## Pumilo

frog number two


----------



## thedude

1 looks female, 2 could go either way. SVL's? If 1 is noticeably longer than 2 then 2 is probably a male.


----------



## Pumilo

Thanks Adam, I'm fearing 2 females. The overall length looks very similar.


----------



## JimO

That would be my guess if they are relatively the same size. They both look a little plump for males. I bet if you got a male quite, you'd have eggs real soon.


Pumilo said:


> Thanks Adam, I'm fearing 2 females. The overall length looks very similar.


----------



## randommind

For what it's worth, my female is noticeably larger than my male.


----------



## Pumilo

randommind said:


> For what it's worth, my female is noticeably larger than my male.


How about in overall length?


----------



## thedude

Pumilo said:


> Thanks Adam, I'm fearing 2 females. The overall length looks very similar.


Length is really what to go off of with reticulata genetic group species. I'd say 2 females unfortunately.


----------



## markpulawski

Doug they almost look like the same frog, really nice red coverage and from underneath I could not see a wee wee on either one....sure look like girls. How old are they, if near adult you should be seeing a difference. I would say having 2 girls and letting them mature before laying would be a good scenario, let them achieve optimum size before introducing a male and then tadpole city.


----------



## randommind

Pumilo said:


> How about in overall length?


Sorry, it was late and I chose my words poorly. The overall length of the female is the noticeable difference I spoke of.


----------



## randommind

She arched her back and turned her head a little at the last second, but she is obviuosly both lengthier and more plump.








Male is on top.


----------



## Pumilo

Thanks everyone, that's what I was afraid of but these are the first thumbnails out of the Fantastica group that I've worked with. They are over a year old now. 
If anyone has a lead on a male can you give me a shout?
Thanks again.


----------



## JimO

Very nice photo Wes. 

I've seen Wes's benedicta and the photo, as usual, doesn't do them justice. If I'm not mistaken Wes, there is much more red than orange on their heads. I can't wait until you get some offspring...



randommind said:


> She arched her back and turned her head a little at the last second, but she is obviuosly both lengthier and more plump.
> View attachment 26267
> 
> 
> Male is on top.


----------



## randommind

JimO said:


> Very nice photo Wes.
> 
> I've seen Wes's benedicta and the photo, as usual, doesn't do them justice. If I'm not mistaken Wes, there is much more red than orange on their heads. I can't wait until you get some offspring...


Yeah, the colors are definitely washed out...one day I'll get an actual camera and retire the phone!


----------



## Chris Miller

Yeah, I agree with the general consensus. 2 females. Mine are pretty easy to tell apart.


----------



## Pumilo

Thanks all. And the quest begins...


----------



## thedude

Pumilo said:


> Thanks all. And the quest begins...


UE has 2 shipments coming up. One in march and one in april, may want to email them.


----------



## Pumilo

Anybody have any information regarding Benedicta throwing male heavy or female heavy froglets?


----------



## Chris Miller

Mine, from what I have held back and gotten reports on, have been 55% female, N=quite a lot


----------



## Pumilo

Well, they've begun slap fighting, pulling each others hair, scratching, and of course just general name calling.
Tomorrow, we should have an eagerly awaited man on the way. Hopefully, he can coax them out of seclusion. Would believe we can go months without catching a glimpse of these beauties?


----------

